# Found me a family wagon



## KMB (Jun 14, 2008)

Haven't posted in a while...my rebuilt 044 is awesome (cut up an Oak top, max. wood was 19")...and I've been busy with vehicles.

An update to this thread:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=53923&highlight=mazda6

Last Saturday, the Lord gave me this:







2004 Toyota Highlander, 3.3L V6, 2WD (they come in AWD or 2WD), base model with some nice options and extras, bought with 53,512 miles. I said "gave" because I saw it online and when I inquiried about it, it was $3000 more than the online price. To make a long story short, the manager honored the online price over the phone, and with a downpayment, held it for me till the Saturday (made the deal Wednesday). I checked the online ad the next day (Thursday), and it was at the $3000 higher price...I guess in case I didn't show up. Not braggin...just giving credit where it's due..to Him  .

We choose this SUV because of a friend. They recently got a new Honda Pilot (out of my league) and as I rode in it, I thought that this size of a vehicle would be better for us than the Mazda6 wagon. So I did a little research and saw that this Toyota looked like would work for us, although not as good of gas mileage as the Mazda6. From what I could find, it is generally well thought of, and for a V6 in its class of SUV, it gets the best gas mileage. Anybody else got one of these?

I'm going to keep my 1997 Ford F150 4x4, 4.6L, for the firewood and work stuff around the house. Been a good truck for me.

Kevin


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jun 14, 2008)

Good for you man! I've always been happy with the Toyotas that I have owned.

How is the little one?

.


----------



## KMB (Jun 14, 2008)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Good for you man! I've always been happy with the Toyotas that I have owned.
> 
> How is the little one?
> 
> .



The little one is doing great. She turned 10 months old yesterday. She's lots of fun. She's standing on her own quite a bit. Has taken a few steps by herself. Has a bit of an attitude...tests Mom and Dad to see what she can get away with...must get it from her mom...I'm kidding.

Tyra and I had our first: "Kevin, where's Kayleigh?" To which I said: "I don't know." Which turns into panic-mode for Mom and Dad. I was in a closet near our stairs and Kayleigh was checking out what I was doing. I finished doing whatever, and went up the stairs to my office. Before this time, she would just watch me go up the stairs and then go find Tyra...but this time she wanted to follow Daddy. Tyra got to her as she was starting up the second flight of stairs...scared us both pretty good. We had been planning on getting a baby gate and had kept putting it off...needless to say we got within a day or 2 after. I've also baby-proofed some of the cabinet doors and drawers. Never a dull moment around here... 

Kevin


----------



## chowdozer (Jun 14, 2008)

Glad you got a good deal on a rig that will suit your needs! Between the Toyota and the Mazda, I think the Toyota was the right choice.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 14, 2008)

KMB said:


> The little one is doing great. She turned 10 months old yesterday. She's lots of fun. She's standing on her own quite a bit. Has taken a few steps by herself. Has a bit of an attitude...tests Mom and Dad to see what she can get away with...must get it from her mom...I'm kidding.
> 
> Tyra and I had our first: "Kevin, where's Kayleigh?" To which I said: "I don't know." Which turns into panic-mode for Mom and Dad. I was in a closet near our stairs and Kayleigh was checking out what I was doing. I finished doing whatever, and went up the stairs to my office. Before this time, she would just watch me go up the stairs and then go find Tyra...but this time she wanted to follow Daddy. Tyra got to her as she was starting up the second flight of stairs...scared us both pretty good. We had been planning on getting a baby gate and had kept putting it off...needless to say we got within a day or 2 after. I've also baby-proofed some of the cabinet doors and drawers. Never a dull moment around here...
> 
> ...


----------



## KMB (Jun 14, 2008)

Gologit said:


> LOL...I raised five and I never could figure out how a toddler could move so darn fast on those stubby little legs. Or crawling either. *Good outcome but I know it got your adrenaline going.* Its supposed to.



That it did! I don't wanna think what might/could have happened...I love that little girl something fierce!

Kevin


----------

